# Looking for a User-Friendly Shopping Cart Option for Wordpress



## JerseyGirl67 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi! 

I'd love to hear some recent recommendations for user-friendly shopping cart options that could be utilized with Wordpress.

I'm using Johnny Cupcakes' website as a template for my web designer to refer to. Does anyone know what shopping cart he uses? Just trying to not reinvent the wheel!!

Thanks, and I truly appreciate any feedback! 

~JerseyGirl67


----------



## Merchon (Oct 11, 2010)

I heard about it ... actually looked at it. There are a lot of easy to use and oper source shopping carts out in the field. However I would look for a turnkey solution... maybe you can answer a couple of basic questions : 
what product are you selling ( if it is t-shirts find a couple of websites you like. figure out what they are using or which of the features you like) 
how many different products are you selling 
who is doing the shipping 
who is collecting the money 
how much volume do you expect

once you know those answers it will be easier to find the right shopping card .... in any case apply those answers to your current shopping card and you will have your answer... 

based on those answer s


----------



## JerseyGirl67 (Feb 18, 2009)

@MANSOUR .... Thanks for responding ... 

I am just starting out ... but initially I will be selling t-shirts ... under 10 designs to start .. and some accessories (maybe 10-15 other products)

Volume ... not sure ... I would think manageable in the beginning

Shipping ... I will be shipping things out initially ... until I get a handle on the volume, etc.

Collecting the $ ... I'm considering paypal but I'm currently researching and open to other options .. 

My main goal is for my site to have a quality look/feel

The website I like and I'm using as a template is www.johnnycupcakes.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know what shopping cart he uses? Just trying to not reinvent the wheel!!


It's the layout/template that matters, not so much the shopping cart.

If you hire a web developer to work on your site, just be sure that they have experience customizing various shopping cart software. By customizing templates, you can make almost any shopping cart look similar to any site on the web (not that you want to copy anyone's site)

There are several wordpress shopping carts out there that are pretty good: shopperpress.com, phppurchase.com, several wordpress plugins, there's an ecommerce theme at templatic.com

I've used cubecart before and you can style that pretty much any way you like if you know HTML


----------



## esi7esi7 (May 5, 2010)

I use *WP Simple Paypal Shopping cart and have had good luck with it.
*


----------



## JerseyGirl67 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks to everyone who has taken the time to respond so far!


----------



## desidinero (Mar 24, 2011)

if you use big cartel you can ad a feature to your wordpress blog that integrates your shopping cart here is a link Big Cartel Wordpress Plugin | Tonka Park


----------



## westcoastshirts (Mar 22, 2011)

I agree with one of the guys responded to your post. If it is like 10 products and you are on the budget look at the PAYPAL shopping card or plug in. 

It will be easy to set up 
it will be easy to collect money





JerseyGirl67 said:


> @MANSOUR .... Thanks for responding ...
> 
> I am just starting out ... but initially I will be selling t-shirts ... under 10 designs to start .. and some accessories (maybe 10-15 other products)
> 
> ...


----------

